# Anyone have PTE-A promotion or voucher coad ?



## riyadh1205 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I want to book a PTE Academic test. 
Someone told me there have some voucher or promo coad for booking test and then you get 10% discount.. 

Can you please help me .....


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Check with Google bhagwan


----------



## staracqurian (Jul 16, 2015)

riyadh1205 said:


> Hi,
> I want to book a PTE Academic test.
> Someone told me there have some voucher or promo coad for booking test and then you get 10% discount..
> 
> Can you please help me .....



Check this one.
aussizzgroup.com/pte_voucher

They have offices in indian as well...


----------



## Ripal Shah (Dec 17, 2015)

*PTE Online Voucher*



riyadh1205 said:


> Hi,
> I want to book a PTE Academic test.
> Someone told me there have some voucher or promo coad for booking test and then you get 10% discount..
> 
> Can you please help me .....


Hi You can get the PTE voucher with 10% discount through Aussizz group website
Thanks,


----------



## kunal_m (Sep 7, 2015)

riyadh1205 said:


> Hi,
> I want to book a PTE Academic test.
> Someone told me there have some voucher or promo coad for booking test and then you get 10% discount..
> 
> Can you please help me .....


use code "PTE2015" in promotion voucher option while making payment. 

Enjoy


----------



## Ripal Shah (Dec 17, 2015)

*Aussizz Group*

Hi Guys,

Aussizz group is one of the best consultancy in India and as well as Australia for to get the visa assistance for to study and Migrate in Australia, Thanks team Aussizz group..


----------



## tushar007 (Feb 11, 2016)

*PTE Voucher 10% Off*

I bought my voucher from aussizz group website. its really easy process when you use your credit card. you get voucher code in your email with instructions straight away. check them out ptevoucher dot co dot in 

i was greatly surprised to see their quick response and service. very good system i must say that i saved over Rs 1000 on my exam


----------



## tushar007 (Feb 11, 2016)

not working any more bro. i tried it before than bought PTE voucher code from bhagwan at aussizz group


----------



## rivagupta (Apr 6, 2016)

PTE2015 is no longer valid. The voucher from Auzziz group worked like a charm. I paid 9750 instead of 10900.


----------



## bhromorg (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes , i avail Auzziz group voucher today, it works fine for me . got INR 1150/- discount.


----------

